# Fangbegrenzung Dorsch und Änderungen Küstenfischereiverordnung 2017



## sn-angler (13. Februar 2017)

Hallo! So einiges wurde im Board schon zu den Dorschfangbegrenzungen, die ab Jahresbgeinn 2017 gültig sind, geschrieben. Aus diesem Anlass habe ich mal auf der Website des LALLF M-V (Landesamt für Landwirtschaft, Lebensmittelsicherheit und Fischerei) recherchiert, welche Überarbeitungen in diesem Zuge u.a. die KüFVO erfahren haben. Dort wird fleißig das "Kleingedruckte" aktualisiert. Ich empfehle, unter http://www.lallf.de/fileadmin/media/PDF/fischer/9_sonstiges/170116MVKueFVO2017.pdf das aktualisierte PDF zu studieren. Änderungen sind blau hervorgehoben. Augenmerk verdient vor allem Seite 4. Dort sind neue Regelungen zum Filetieren von Fischen aufgeführt. Der Fisch muss ganz, oder Filets müssen mit Haut vorliegen. Das soll die Umgehung der Fangbegrenzung dahingehend verhindern, dass gefangene filetierte Dorsche dann bei der Kontrolle z.B. als "Wittlinge" deklariert werden. Am Ende des Dokumentes sind die Verstöße/Ordungswidrigkeiten aufgeführt. Mecklenburg-Vorpommern hat hier die höchsten Bußgelder bundesweit: bis zu 75.000 EUR. Die tatsächlichen Bußgelder sind in der Praxis Einzelfallentscheidungen. 

Die Höhe finde ich grotesk, in den alten Bundesländern gilt für Ordnungswidrigkeiten in der Fischerei meist eine Obergrenze von 5.000 EUR. Aber immerhin ist M-V da mal nicht das Schlusslicht, sondern führend...

Zur Zeit laufen Schulungen für die Fischereiaufsicht für diese geupdateten Verordnungen. Möglicherweise werden künftig auch bei Leihbooten am Strand oder Hafen die Fänge dahingehend kontrolliert. Die Fischereiaufsicht darf ebenso das Öffnen des KFZ zur Kontrollzwecken verlangen. Bei Verweigerung -> Ordungswidrigkeit -> siehe oben. Also beim Brandungsangeln mal schnell ein paar Dorsche zwischendurch in den Kofferraum schaufeln...  Das könnte schiefgehen.


----------



## Bitti2 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung Dorsch und Änderungen Küstenfischereiverordnung 2017*

Geil.


§25 LFischG M-V


(2) Soweit es zur Erfüllung ihrer Aufgaben erforderlich ist, sind die Fischereiaufseher berechtigt,


1.
Grundstücke  oder Grundstücksteile, auch wenn sie eingefriedet sind, zu betreten und  Gewässer, soweit sie nicht besonders geschützt sind, auch mit  Motorkraft zu befahren,
2.
Fahrzeuge, die sich auf oder an einem Gewässer befinden, zu kontrollieren und dabei zu betreten,


---------------------------------

Ich klau jetzt mal aus dem Internet:

„Es gibt klare Regeln, die festlegen, was Polizisten  während einer Verkehrskontrolle überprüfen dürfen. Dazu zählen die  Feststellung der Identität des Fahrers, die Überprüfung von Warndreieck,  Warnweste und Verbandskasten, die Verkehrssicherheit des Fahrzeugs  sowie die Fahrtauglichkeit des Fahrzeugführers
.....

Der  Blick in den Kofferraum, in das Handschuhfach oder gar in mitgeführte  Gepäckstücke ist Polizisten ohne Durchsuchungsbefehl hingegen nicht  erlaubt!"

-> Heisst das, dass in M-V die Fischereiaufsicht mehr Rechte hat als die Polizei? Was ist das für ein Land?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung Dorsch und Änderungen Küstenfischereiverordnung 2017*

Wäre besser, sie würden die ganzen Berufsfischer und vor allem die Nebenerwerbler mal richtig kontrollieren..


----------



## Herman Hummerich (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung Dorsch und Änderungen Küstenfischereiverordnung 2017*

Moin Leude! 


Ich denke wenn das Bundesland erst mal merkt das es da durch eine weitere kleine Einnahmequelle eröffnen kann, dann werden sie auch den einen oder anderen Kontrolleur beauftragen! 

Die Erfahrung sagt den Normalsterblichen ja das sie nie kontroliert werden, wenns auf einmal dazu kommt ?? UPS! 

Wie ich schon oft geschrieben habe heiße ich die ganze Nummer nicht gut, aber man wird sehen  wie sich das ganze entwickelt1

Und das sich wieder etwas zum Positiven ändert wage ich zu bezweifeln!! 

Meine Ostseefahrten werden auf jeden Fall weniger werden!

Kann mein Geld auch an der Nordsee ausgeben! #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung Dorsch und Änderungen Küstenfischereiverordnung 2017*

Auf nach Kolberg ,Bornholm ,oder Dänemark ganz oben......
http://www.fiskeavisen.dk/sites/default ... til_24.jpg


----------



## Wiederanfänger (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung Dorsch und Änderungen Küstenfischereiverordnung 2017*

Moin zusammen,

leider verstehen die Politiker immer nur eines.

Geld und den damit verbundenen Schmerz wenn deren Wähler es nicht mehr verdienen.

Kutterfahrt auf Sassnitz wird jetzt abgesagt.

Wir machen einfach nicht mehr diesen Irrsinn mit.

Kein Mitleid mit denen, die solche Politiker nicht zum Teufel jagen.

Schade solche Entscheidungen fällen zu müssen.

Schuld sind die anderen.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## sn-angler (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung Dorsch und Änderungen Küstenfischereiverordnung 2017*

Ich denke, da werden einige Fallstricke für Angler eingebaut. Wie immer, ist es jedoch die Pflicht des Anglers, sich über die aktuellen Bestimmungen zu informieren und dementsprechend zu verhalten. Die Sinnhaftigkeit derselben ist eine ganz andere Sache. Eine Ordungswidrigkeit ist (frei formuliert) eine Gesetzesübertretung, die mit Geldbuße geahndet wird. Sie ist vom Gesetzgeber als zu gering erachtet, um mit dem Mittel der Strafe (Strafverfolgung/Staatsanwaltschaft) zu reagieren. Falsch parken ist so eine Ordnungswidrigkeit. Die Ordnungswidrigkeiten der Fischerei sind gegenüber dem Verkehr mit gigantischen Beträgen versehen, die Verhältnismäßigkeit scheint mir da nicht immer gewahrt. Wie Thomas9904 schon andeutete, sind fast jedem Angler an der Küste erhebliche Verstöße der gewerblichen Fischerei bekannt. Zugestellte Strände, nicht eingehaltene Abstände der Netze, als "Lachsforellen" verkaufte Meerforellen usw. Laut der aktuellen KüFVO (letzte Seite) dürfen allein in der Wismarbucht 80km Stellnetze, 13.000 Aalkörbe sowie 40.000 Haken an Leinen ausgebracht werden. Da frag ich mich, wer bei Nichteinhaltung mehr Schaden anrichtet....  Im Fall der Kontrolle bleibt die A****karte bei derart kleinlichen Bestimmungen wahrscheinlich beim Angler.


----------



## archie01 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung Dorsch und Änderungen Küstenfischereiverordnung 2017*

Hallo
Ist doch vollkommen klar , sie wollen uns Angler in ihrem Land  nicht.
Daraus kann eigentlich jeder seine Konsequenzen ziehen.

Gruß
Archie

PS Sollen Sie doch sehen , wie Sie ihr "strukturschwaches" Land wieder in Gang kriegen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung Dorsch und Änderungen Küstenfischereiverordnung 2017*

Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324914


----------



## Weiserhai (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung Dorsch und Änderungen Küstenfischereiverordnung 2017*

Ich wäre voll dafür mit einer Mindesmaßgröße von 45cm!!#6


----------



## Axtwerfer (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung Dorsch und Änderungen Küstenfischereiverordnung 2017*

Nur die Polizei hat das Recht dein KFZ zu durchsuchen und kein noch so geschulter Fischereiaufseher. 

Also wenn Du dann in dein Auto steigst und weg fährst, dann ist das so.. Der darf dich nicht mal festhalten oder blockieren. Das Festhalten ist nur bei einem Straftatbestand möglich, der blose Verdacht das man evtl. ein Fisch mehr mitgenommen hat und der im Auto ist , ist kein Grund dafür.


----------



## Bitti2 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung Dorsch und Änderungen Küstenfischereiverordnung 2017*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> Nur die Polizei hat das Recht dein KFZ zu durchsuchen und kein noch so geschulter Fischereiaufseher.
> 
> Also wenn Du dann in dein Auto steigst und weg fährst, dann ist das so.. Der darf dich nicht mal festhalten oder blockieren. Das Festhalten ist nur bei einem Straftatbestand möglich, der blose Verdacht das man evtl. ein Fisch mehr mitgenommen hat und der im Auto ist , ist kein Grund dafür.



Nope. Die Polizei darf das nicht. Ganz sicher. Siehe mein Posting.

Aber: Wie kommt dann das Land M-V dazu, im LFischG M-V solche Passagen drin zu haben?


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung Dorsch und Änderungen Küstenfischereiverordnung 2017*



Weißerhai schrieb:


> Ich wäre voll dafür mit einer Mindesmaßgröße von 45cm!!#6


Ja! Da ist ja schon mal was dran.

Könnte man(n) nicht ein Fanglimit bekommen von anderen Anglern die gerade nicht da sind?
Symbolisch 1€


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung Dorsch und Änderungen Küstenfischereiverordnung 2017*



bastido schrieb:


> Die Einen haben eine Lobby und die Anderen den DAFV, dann nehmen die Dinge ihren Lauf.


Und - passend für denThread hier - den LAV MeckPomm, genauso anglerfeindlich wie der DAFV, denn die haben die ******** ja mit an die Wand gefahren.
Große Töne spucken und dann am Ende den Schwanz einziehen bei Frau Dr. und Frau Rodust und alles mit abnicken...

Von wegen kämpfen für die von Anglern abgezockte Beitragskohle..

Dafür werden aber ja Fischer genauso lasch wie vorher kontrolliert, nun kann man ja auf Angler losgehen....


----------



## paling (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung Dorsch und Änderungen Küstenfischereiverordnung 2017*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wäre besser, sie würden die ganzen Berufsfischer und vor allem die Nebenerwerbler mal richtig kontrollieren..



das war mal ne Ansage Thomas #6


----------



## boot (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung Dorsch und Änderungen Küstenfischereiverordnung 2017*

Bei  Verdacht einer Straftat können die Kontrolleure ja die Polizei rufen, ich werde die nicht in und an meinem Fahrzeug lassen. 

Armes Deutschland #q


----------



## Axtwerfer (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung Dorsch und Änderungen Küstenfischereiverordnung 2017*

Ob es sich gleich um eine Straftat handelt weil jemand evtl. Einen Fisch im Auto versteckt und deswegen sofort die Polizei kommt, halte ich für unwarscheinlich. Höchstens ist es eine Ordnungswidrigkeit und auf diesen Verdacht hin, soll jemand mich mal vorm wegfahren hindern. Dann hätten wir nämlich den Straftat bestand der Freiheitsberaubung allerdings gegen den " Aufseher ".


----------



## bootszander (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung Dorsch und Änderungen Küstenfischereiverordnung 2017*

Axtwerfer. Recht hast du. Aber sieht es der staatsanwalt und richter auch so?


----------



## offense80 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung Dorsch und Änderungen Küstenfischereiverordnung 2017*

Das sollte man mal einen Richter oder Anwalt fragen. Ich sehen es genauso das diese Fischereiaufseher NICHT einfach das Auto kontrollieren dürfen. 
Es ist weder einem Ladendetektiven erlaubt, die Tasche eines "Verdächtigen" zu kontrollieren wenn er sich weigert, nicht mal darf er das wenn er offensichtlich geklaut hat. Nur die Polizei darf dieses. Und Diebstahl ist ein Straftatbestand. 
Und ich glaube NICHT, das mal eben das Gesetz geändert wird, nur um ein paar jetzt ganz wichtigen Fischpolizisten dies zu erlauben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung Dorsch und Änderungen Küstenfischereiverordnung 2017*

Immer aufpassen, was welche Aufseher in welchem Bundesland genau dürfen, ist in den entsprechenden Verordnungen festgehalten. 

In manchen Ländern deutlich mehr, als manche hier vermuten, in anderen weniger!!

Wer auf Grund eines Postings hier meint, er könne Aufsehern evtl. Schwierigkeiten machen, sollte das VORHER mit einem Anwalt, der sich mit dem entsprechenden Recht im jeweiligen Bundesland WIRKLICH auskennt, abklären..

Nur so als Tipp.................


----------



## offense80 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung Dorsch und Änderungen Küstenfischereiverordnung 2017*

Tztztz Thomas Thomas Thomas...was denkst du nur von uns...als wenn wir hier....also nee. Also wenn wir so sein und reagieren würden, dann wären wir vielleicht Rudelführer bei Petra aber nicht hier lol


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung Dorsch und Änderungen Küstenfischereiverordnung 2017*



offense80 schrieb:


> Tztztz Thomas Thomas Thomas...was denkst du nur von uns...als wenn wir hier....also nee. Also wenn wir so sein und reagieren würden, dann wären wir vielleicht Rudelführer bei Petra aber nicht hier lol



:g#6.......................:q


----------



## boot (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung Dorsch und Änderungen Küstenfischereiverordnung 2017*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> Ob es sich gleich um eine Straftat handelt weil jemand evtl. Einen Fisch im Auto versteckt und deswegen sofort die Polizei kommt, halte ich für unwarscheinlich. Höchstens ist es eine Ordnungswidrigkeit und auf diesen Verdacht hin, soll jemand mich mal vorm wegfahren hindern. Dann hätten wir nämlich den Straftat bestand der Freiheitsberaubung allerdings gegen den " Aufseher ".



Ja das sehe ich auch so #6


----------



## boot (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung Dorsch und Änderungen Küstenfischereiverordnung 2017*

In Deutschland werden die immer kranker im Kopf, aber das die Angler die im Urlaub kommen auch reichlich Geld bringen,, daran haben Sie nicht gedacht die werden es schon merken.
Mir ist es egal ich wohne an der Ostsee und 5 Dorsche reichen mir wenn ich zum angeln komme, aber die Leute die von weiter weg kommen wollen nicht nur für 5 Dorsche an die Ostsee fahren zumal die ja auch noch die Fischerei Abgabe zahlen müssen. 

*wie blöd sind die denn *#q


----------



## bootszander (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung Dorsch und Änderungen Küstenfischereiverordnung 2017*

Hallo Hamburgen Jung. Sie haben es wohl von norwegen gelernt. Wie viele sind früher zu fünft im VW-Bus nach norwegen gefahen? Aber seit der beschränkung fährt dort kaum noch einer hin, zumindest aus unserer gegend. Wenn dann mit dem flugzeug. Dort gibt es jetzt mehr hütten mit boot als urlauber? Und die fische haben ja auch enom abgenommen. Aber bestimmt nicht von uns anglern. Angler können kein meer leer machen, dass können nur andere. An uns bleibt es nur wieder hängen. 

Und zu dem kofferraum. Da denke ich daran das die polizei autos kontrolliert die zu viele pilze aus österreich mit nach hause nehmen. Ob sie es dürfen??? Auf jeden fall haben sie es einfacher. Sie kontrolieren einfach warndreieck und verbandskasten und schon ist der kofferraum auf.


----------



## Axtwerfer (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung Dorsch und Änderungen Küstenfischereiverordnung 2017*

Dann gibt es demnächst bei der Polizei noch Nachhilfe untericht in Fischkunde, damit die auch nen Dorsch von ner wittling unterscheiden können  )


----------



## bootszander (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung Dorsch und Änderungen Küstenfischereiverordnung 2017*

Axtwerfer, dass war nicht schlecht?

Dazu fällt mir eine andere geschichte ein. In einem see wurden die maden verboten weil sie angeblich (welcher irrsinn) die fische fressen sollen??? (Eine bessere ausrede ist dem vorstand auch nicht eingefallen) So hat ein angler einfach seine maden in die käsedose gemacht und gesagt das sind doch käsemaden?


----------



## gründler (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung Dorsch und Änderungen Küstenfischereiverordnung 2017*

http://www.lallf.de/Aufgaben-und-Zustaendigkeit.275.0.html

http://www.angelwiki-sh.de/f/fischereiaufseher



Immer glauben lassen.....die Erfahrung zeigt das Menschen die vorher laut schreien bei Kontrollen meistens nicht mehr so überzeugt sind was man darf und was nicht.


----------



## boot (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung Dorsch und Änderungen Küstenfischereiverordnung 2017*



gründler schrieb:


> http://www.lallf.de/Aufgaben-und-Zustaendigkeit.275.0.html
> 
> http://www.angelwiki-sh.de/f/fischereiaufseher
> 
> ...



Es gibt diese Menschen ja auch, aber ich bin keiner dieser menschen. 

Ich habe nichts gegen eine normalen Fischerei Kontrolle, nur das ich ein Problem habe wenn irgend welche Maßnahmen überzogen werden |abgelehn


----------



## Hering 58 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung Dorsch und Änderungen Küstenfischereiverordnung 2017*



boot schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts gegen eine normalen Fischerei Kontrolle, nur das ich ein Problem habe wenn irgend welche Maßnahmen überzogen werden |abgelehn


Das sehe ich auch so.#6


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung Dorsch und Änderungen Küstenfischereiverordnung 2017*

zwischen den küsten wird das leben noch härter


----------



## boot (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung Dorsch und Änderungen Küstenfischereiverordnung 2017*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> zwischen den küsten wird das leben noch härter



Ja aber sehr hart für Aufseher die ihr Amt überziehen.


----------



## Slider17 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung Dorsch und Änderungen Küstenfischereiverordnung 2017*

hier mal ein Bericht aus unserer Tageszeitung

http://www.ln-online.de/Nachrichten.../WWF-kritisiert-Dorschfischerei-in-der-Ostsee

#c


----------



## Bitti2 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung Dorsch und Änderungen Küstenfischereiverordnung 2017*

Gelöscht


----------



## Bitti2 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung Dorsch und Änderungen Küstenfischereiverordnung 2017*

Gelöscht.


----------



## gründler (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung Dorsch und Änderungen Küstenfischereiverordnung 2017*

Vor Weihnachten ging rum das es für Fischer eine Ausnahme geben soll nur wie die Aussieht und warum weshalb..... das dauert noch.

Da hieß es dann von vielen Blödsinn usw.das geht gar nicht Gesetz ist Gesetz usw.


Manchen Menschen kannst Du 2mm Forrelli nass machen es als Haufen formen und ihnen sagen das sind feinste Störeier aus Sibirien und sie werden dir sagen ja schmecken sehr gut......Aber wenn jemand im Tv Zeitung etc.sagt das ist nun Gesetz dann glauben se das ohne Zweifel...schließlich schmecken die Störeier ganz gut.... ^^


#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung Dorsch und Änderungen Küstenfischereiverordnung 2017*



Bitti2 schrieb:


> @Admins/Mods: Ist dieser unglaublich dreiste Bruch von Zusagen nicht eigentlich ein eigenes Threma wert?


Das ist gequirlte Greenpeace/WWF-Kaxxx, reine Propaganda ...

Ne von der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie um Greenpeace und WWF verbreitete (Presse)Meldung über dpa...

Es geht faktisch hier um die Ausnahme zur Dorschfischerei während der Laichzeit, die wir schon lange thematisiert hatten (bereits vor einem Monat!):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324196
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324914
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320765
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320408

Das wurde jetzt in Recht umgesetzt vom Landwirtschaftsminister, wie von der EU vorgegeben:
http://www.ble.de/SharedDocs/Downlo...ekanntmachung_2017.pdf?__blob=publicationFile

*Zum Schollenfischen STEHT DA REIN GAR NICHTS!

Da GIBTS KEINERLEI Änderung!!*

Schon immer durften Fischer gezielt Schollen fangen mit bis zu 10% Beifang an Dorsch.
Dieser wird aber auf die Quote angerechnet und kommt nicht zusätzlich raus.

Genau das gleiche wäre, wenn in Aalreusen Dorsche reinschwimmen würden, Dorsche an Langleinen für Steinbutt oder in Heringsnetze gehen oder, oder, oder..

Wird alles auf die Quote angerechnet, welche der Fischer entweder selber haben muss oder zusätzlich bei der Genossenschaft oder Kollegen zukaufen müsste (praktisch jeder Ostseefischer hat aber Dorschquote, nur ganz wenige Ausnahmen).

So wie Greenpeace, WWF und Konsorten das darstellen, ist das schlicht faktisch falsch.

Ich bin nun wirklich kein Freund der Fischerei, aber es ist wieder typisch, wie die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie um Greenpeace, WWF etc. hier postfaktisch propagandiert.


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung Dorsch und Änderungen Küstenfischereiverordnung 2017*

Mahlzeit Thomas, 
wenn es hier falsch aufgehoben ist, bitte löschen oder verschieben.
........die (unsere) Vermutung war gar nicht so falsch. Schaut mal bitte in der neuen K&K auf Seite 18, wo Rainer Korn über den Brand in Fredericia berichtet, welches wohl als Auslöser dieser ganzen Misere gesehen wird.  Neben ca. 4000t stickstoffhaltigem Gülledünger sind auch noch nicht bekannte Menge an flüssigem Palmöl in die Ostsee gelangt. Messungen haben wohl gezeigt, dass der Wert an Stickstoff bei 900 Mikrogramm pro Liter Wasser liegt, normal sind es 300 - 400 Mikrogramm...... und dann noch die ungewisse Menge an Palmöl. Ganz ehrlich Leute, wer da jetzt noch was anderes berichtet oder behauptet....... na ja. #d
Der Absatz bezuegl. "Verschleierung und Vertuschung?" ist sehr interessant. Sicher, ändern kann man nichts, nur die "dummen Angler" als Schuldige hinzustellen und für den Mist zu büssen ist wohl nicht die feine Art, oder?|gr: ...... für mich? ..... eine "Riesensauerei" !!!!!!!


----------



## Rheinangler (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung Dorsch und Änderungen Küstenfischereiverordnung 2017*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Thomas,
> wenn es hier falsch aufgehoben ist, bitte löschen oder verschieben.
> ........die (unsere) Vermutung war gar nicht so falsch. Schaut mal bitte in der neuen K&K auf Seite 18, wo Rainer Korn über den Brand in Fredericia berichtet, welches wohl als Auslöser dieser ganzen Misere gesehen wird.  Neben ca. 4000t stickstoffhaltigem Gülledünger sind auch noch nicht bekannte Menge an flüssigem Palmöl in die Ostsee gelangt. Messungen haben wohl gezeigt, dass der Wert an Stickstoff bei 900 Mikrogramm pro Liter Wasser liegt, normal sind es 300 - 400 Mikrogramm...... und dann noch die ungewisse Menge an Palmöl. Ganz ehrlich Leute, wer da jetzt noch was anderes berichtet oder behauptet....... na ja. #d
> Der Absatz bezuegl. "Verschleierung und Vertuschung?" ist sehr interessant. Sicher, ändern kann man nichts, nur die "dummen Angler" als Schuldige hinzustellen und für den Mist zu büssen ist wohl nicht die feine Art, oder?|gr: ...... für mich? ..... eine "Riesensauerei" !!!!!!!



Das Thema mit dem Brand in Fredericia packt keiner aus Politik oder Umweltschutz an - warum auch immer..... Angeblich wäre der Zusammenhang nicht wissenschaftlich belegbar. 

Ich habe dazu auch schon vor Monaten in einem anderen Forum ausführlich berichtet, nachdem ich im letzten Frühjahr nach dem Brand vor Ort war. Dort konnte ich mich mit ortansässigen Anglern in DK unterhalten. 
Dorsche waren nach dem Brand kmpl. Fehlanzeige im kleinen Belt und Mefos waren übergangsweise auch völlig verschwunden. Die kamen als ich vor Ort war aber langsam wieder zurück und konnten auch gefangen werden. 
Nur Dorsche waren wie gesagt nicht mehr da. Am Camping Gl. Albo war der Inhaber auch völlig ratlos - sowas extremes hatte auch er noch nicht erlebt. Anglergruppen hatten innerhalb einer Woche Aufenthalt nicht EINEN Dorsch...


----------

